# 8 adorable baby mice free to good homes!



## elle108 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 8 adorable baby mice, 4 are currently 1 week old, 4 currently 4 days old (as of 30th nov). They will be ready for homes earliest at 23rd Dec, the perfect christmas prezzie! I have a selection of black&white, Brown&white, red eyes and black eyes, males and females. limited brown&whites, reserve early to avoid disappointment!  They will be very tame as have been handled daily from 3days old. prefereably females should go in pairs or trios as these little guys don't like living alone. the babies are free to good homes .  Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in a baby mouse or two  I live in Bristol UK, Avon, in Brislington.


----------



## stace_m (Jan 6, 2009)

I know it might be a little late to ask if you have any mice left but you never know until you try.
Im after 2 females if you have any i dont mind what age they are 
Kind regards 
stace


----------

